# Angeln in Neuseeland



## MartinVahldiek (14. November 2002)

Hallo,

wie es aussieht werde ich nächstes Jahr ab Mai ein Jahr nach Neuseeland gehen. :z  :z  Die Forellenfischerei dort ist ja legendär. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob es auch mit der Spinrute geht oder sind Fliegen Pflicht?
Was geht denn da sonst so ab angeltechnisch. Kann man vom Ufer aus im Meer was fangen ohne Boot?
Gibt es eigentlich Barramundis in Neuseeland?
Danke

Martin


----------



## ThomasL (14. November 2002)

Hallo Martin

Es gibt Flüsse, wo auch Spinnfischen erlaubt ist. Hier ist noch eine informative Seite:  
Ich war leider noch nie dort, deshalb habe ich keine Ahnung wie&acute;s mit Meeresangeln vor der Küste aussieht. Die Nordinsel ist aber bekannt für sehr gutes Big Game Fishing vom Boot (Bay of Islands).

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (14. November 2002)

Hallo Martin!
Schau mal hier !
Die Seite ist von einem Bekannten von mir, der war schon dort untern zum fischen!
Du kannst ihm auch ´ne Mail schicken, bestell einfach eine Gruß von mir ( Rüdiger)!


----------



## leierfisch (14. November 2002)

Moin Moin! Uwe Oncken bietet auch Neuseeland an   #h


----------



## fischforsch (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Neuseeland*

hallöchen!
in den seeen ists spinnangeln meist erlaubt.ich hab dort die interessante erfahrung gemacht ,überhaupt nichts zu fangen ,bis ich einen rapalla rattlin fat rap rangeschraubt hab.bach wie regenbogenforellen scheinen ihn in nz zu lieben.
die abgelegenen flüsse der südinsel sind voll mit fisch,sie beissen auf alles.
gruss christoph


----------



## BigEarn (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Neuseeland*

Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen 

Hier und hier wurde u.a. schon etwas zu dem Thema geschrieben und sollte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Spinnfischen auf Forellen ist hier ebenso moeglich, wie das Meeresfischen vom Ufer aus, das letztere ist vor allem auf der Nordinsel sehr beliebt und erfolgsversprechend. Fliegen sind nicht ein absolutes Muss, aber erweitern die Moeglichkeiten und Erfahrung natuerlich.



> die abgelegenen flüsse der südinsel sind voll mit fisch,sie beissen auf alles.



Etwas pauschalisiert die Aussage moechte ich mal behaupten. Voll mit Fisch sind hier definitiv viele Fluesse, dass sie auf alles beissen und allgemein einfach zu fangen sind, ist allerdings ein Trugschluss. Natuerlich gibt es Sternstunden in denen dies zutrifft, oft muss man sich den Fisch aber auch hart erarbeiten.


----------



## Tobi94 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Neuseeland*

war in neuseeland

geil.....


----------



## Jürgen54 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Neuseeland*

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber bin der Meinung etwas von Riesenaale gehört und auf DVD gesehen zu haben.
"Wunderland der Aale" ein Blinker Film.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Stippi (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Neuseeland*

Bin momentan auch in NZ als Backpacker. Man kann erstaunlicherweise in vielen Fluessen auch mit Naturkoedern angeln und es gibt zumindest auf der Nordinsel weniger reine Fliegengewaesser als gedacht. Im Meer wuerde ich ne Brandungsrute fuers Ufer nehmen. Hab mich hier ne Telegekauft mit etwa 100g Wg, die kiwis haben selbs kaum schwerere Ruten. Hab echt suchen muessen um ne 200g WG Brandungsrute zu finden. Ne groessere haltbare Rolle drauf und ne 35 Schnur und los gehts. Gestern hab ich z.B. nen Rochen gefangen. Die Viehcher haben power wie sau und reissen dir bei fest eingestellter bremse locker 40m Schnur Runter und das beiu allen Fluchten am anfang. Die kleben dann auch foermlich am grund:vik:


----------



## Wollebre (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Neuseeland*

der thread ist schon 6 Jahre alt und Martin ist jetzt beruflich auf Lombok/Indonesien und wird dort einige Jahre bleiben.


----------

